
How Hot Was July? Hotter Than Ever, Global Data Shows - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/05/climate/july-hottest-month-climate.html
======
iamNumber4
Puff piece, no data, pure author opinions. If you like word salads then here
is a good example.

Facts: the global temperatures average is still 2 degrees cooler than the 14th
centuries. We are coming out of an ice age. Sure our pollution doesn’t help. I
would like to point out, a single volcanic eruption produces more greenhouse
gasses than humanity produces in a year. There are multiple massive eruptions
every year in the ring of fire.

What does this mean?????

Plant a tree, several if you can. Will it do anything to solve global
warming???? No but you’ll feel better.

Climate change is natural. Fertile areas become deserts, deserts become
fertile. Ice melts, more green plants grow eventually sucking up the excess
gasses. Eventually it becomes colder again.

It’s happened before us, it will happen after us.

~~~
fallingfrog
The claim about the medieval warm period is false, and you are repeating
misinformation which is spread by organizations funded by the fossil fuel
industry, which has obvious reasons for people to want to believe that climate
change is no big deal.

[https://skepticalscience.com/medieval-warm-period-
intermedia...](https://skepticalscience.com/medieval-warm-period-
intermediate.htm)

~~~
guilhas
Well 300 years ago my village was a fishing port and now water is 4 miles
away. And the city next was an island, and now is a peninsula. Not sure about
temperature, but the water level was definitely higher.

~~~
fallingfrog
The land where you are might be uplifting due to glacial rebound or for some
other reason, or sediment is being deposited, lots of things can cause the sea
level to drop in one place which has little to do with rising average sea
levels globally. I encourage you to do some research and find the reason the
coast is farther out now in your area- I’m confident you’ll find a good reason
and it will probably be pretty interesting!

